# CHI trip on Wolverine (and Metra too!)



## thully (Jun 8, 2012)

Once again, I'm on my way from ARB to CHI on another weekend trip. What can I say - each trip has been quite enjoyable, and with AGR points and hostels it is a quite easy and cheap Amtrak getaway (not to mention the ease of public transit in CHI, lack of L trains at Union Station notwithstanding). This time, I'm setting out to take a ride on the Metra commuter rail (to visit the Six Flags waterpark north of the city), and spend some time at the lake. Also, I will be trying a new hostel this time - Chicago Getaway Hostel, located in Lincoln Park. (HI Chicago was booked up this weekend, and I figured I'd give somewhere new a try).

As usual, I started out by taking the AATA #1 bus there. As I arrived, I noticed that #352 had just stopped, and there were a large number of passengers both boarding and detraining. I was somewhat surprised at the large number of people boarding to go to points between Dearborn and Pontiac - didn't think people really used Amtrak for such a short distance on the Wolverine. I did notice a sign up on the ticket window saying "Train 352 Eastbound to Dearborn, Detroit, Royal Oak, Birmingham, Pontiac - NOT CHICAGO" (with the latter words in large print). Upon asking, I found out that evidently they've had lots of passengers waiting for #355 get on #352 accidentially because they arrive somewhat close to each other (#352 at 5:45, #355 at 7:17 - though if #352 is delayed as it was today it can be closer).

Should be leaving soon - the website shows a 16 min delay or so.. Will be my first time in a Horizon coach in a while (lately its either been Superliners or BC).

Update: Just boarded (about 25 min late). It seems that I'm in an Amfleet I rather than a Horizon (or at least that's what the safety manual says). Nabbed a front row window seat right behind the large empty space I believe is used for wheelchair seating - no tray table, but you get more legroom than BC for the price of coach (or in this case AGR points). I try for that seat every time now - IMO, it's the best seat in coach...


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 8, 2012)

I've stayed at the Getaway Hostel a couple times. It's nice and homey. Never had any issues with noise, and the bathrooms are clean.


----------



## thully (Jun 9, 2012)

Train trip was relatively uneventful - I enjoyed having a front-row seat in coach (and was glad I didn't bother with business class). Arrived around 11:14pm - 11 minutes late (though it was almost 30 minutes late in ARB). After getting off, I went and got money rom the ATM as well as a CTA 3-Day Pass. Attempted to buy a Metra weekend pass, but all the machines were sold out. As usual, Union Station was noisy with the constant repeating voices saying each track number (I still dont get the point here - its not like it really helps...)

Found my way through the Union Station maze to Jackson St - perhaps the first time I didn't get lost in that - and then walked to Quincy/Wells to board the Brown Line to Fullerton. It was my first time on the Brown Line - and my first trip on the Loop Elevated save for a quick two-stop ride a couple months ago (in the past, I had utilized the Blue and Red Line subways). Going around the Loop was kind of neat, though a bit slow. After a while, I finally reached Fullerton and walked from there to the hostel. At the hostel, I checked in but found they only had upper bunks (ugh!) - so upper bunk it was. Put my bags in the locker, and found that my lock was too small to fit - so I had to buy a new lock from the front desk. Finally, I tried to buy a water bottle and found the machine wouldn't take anything except $1 bills, which I didn't have - though once again, the front desk helped with that. Finally got to bed slightly before 1am - somewhat of an irritating night, though nothing major.

Woke up around 7am (I set an alarm - hopefully I didn't disturb too many people!) Changed, grabbed my backpack, got a quick breakfast, and walked to the Fullerton CTA station to catch the Brown Line to Damen (to meet the Metra Union Pacific North at Ravenswood). Ride went well, and after walking from the Damen stop to the Ravenswood Metra I had time to grab a coffee beforehand. Boarded the train, and bought a weekend pass from the conductor (I'll be taking Metra again on the return trip, and possibly tomorrow as well). Currently en route to Waukegan, where I plan to get a Pace bus (another first for me) to Six Flags Great America. So far, I'm liking the Metra train - its neat that you can get unlimited weekend rides for $7, and it's nicer than the CTA (though not as nice as Amtrak - outlets and a cafe car would be nice...) Think it might be nice to take this line all the way to Kenosha, WI - they actually have a neat-looking streetcar system there I want to see...


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 9, 2012)

The repeating track numbers at Union Station are for the visually handicapped but they must drive people who work there batty.


----------



## thully (Jun 9, 2012)

The rest of the Metra ride went pretty well - we went by lots of interesting, small train stations along the route. Most of them were actual buildings (in many cases more substantial than many Amtrak stations - even medium-sized staffed stations such as that in ARB). I should note that all of the stations on the Union Pacific-North route are exclusively for Metra - none are shared with Amtrak. However, it does seem like many of these stations have been around a while - as indicated by the names, most of the Metra lines are descendents of freight railroad passenger services (and many are still operated by those railroads). Anyway, I got to the Waukegan Metra station, and found that the 565 Pace bus was conveniently waiting outside. Paid the fare (as Pace buses are not included in CTA passes except for the 30-day pass), and got dropped off right across the street from the entrance. Did notice on the ride that Pace apparently allows riders to "flag" buses anywhere along the route, something I've never seen a bus system do anywhere else! I will say it would be nice if AATA adopted at approach on the less-frequent routes in Ann Arbor.

After walking into Six Flags, I spent some time at the waterpark (though I found myself confused as to where to go - ended up renting a locker, only to find that I *really* wanted a locker inside the actual waterpark area itself). Was kind of nice, though I became tired a bit earlier than I was planning on leaving (not to mention the heat was really getting to me...) As such, I went and retrieved everything from the lockers and headed back to the Pace bus stop to catch the bus back - or so I thought. Once I got there, I realized that I had misread the schedule, and I had just missed it. Worse, the next bus would get me to the Metra station 4 minutes *after* the Metra train was to leave, which would mean I had to spend 2 hours in Waukegan (not exactly my idea of fun). I must say it is strange that Pace doesn't coordinate the schedule better with the Metra trains (having one bus arrive 30 min before the train and the next one 4 minutes after doesn't exactly seem like good scheduling). Honestly, though I'm mad that Pace doesn't put it's route info on Google Transit- hence why I had to try and read the schedule in the first place! In any case, a taxi saved me from a 2 hour Waukegan layover, and I'm now safely on the Metra en route to Chicago (and to get something to eat/drink - maybe Revolution Brewing again). Though I should mention that I did see one person who did NOT make the train - at one station stop a person begged the conductor to hold the train a minute for someone who was coming, and the conductor said rather sternly "We don't do that" (or something to that regard).


----------



## thully (Jun 9, 2012)

I decided to take Metra all the way into Ogilvie Transportation Center - I could have gotten off at Ravenswood and walked to the Brown Line, but figured since I'd have to go to the Loop anyway I'd just take Metra all the way in. Got off at OTC, and I must say that train station looks far nicer than Union Station (Great Hall aside) - though it's hard to tell what is Ogilvie and what is Citigroup Center. It seemed far cleaner, and the arrangement of stores kind of reminded me of a mini-Washington Union Station. Too bad Amtrak can't use this station instead of Union Station! From there, I walked to Clinton to catch the Blue Line to California Ave and Revolution Brewing. Probably should have walked to the Washington stop instead, but oh well... Had a few drinks there, and then returned to the hostel via the #74 Fullerton bus (missing a departing bus by literally 2 seconds - ugh!)

(Granted, I COULD have taken the Blue Line to the Red Line back, but that would be way out of the way compared to a straight shot on the bus - and I'm not opposed to a bus if it's more direct..)

Figure I'll go to bed soon, but first I have to charge electronics - my phone died, and I accidentally left my spare battery back at home. Dunno what I'll do tomorrow - I'm a bit burnt due to the heat (despite using lots of sunscreen), so I might opt for something besides just a lake trip. Maybe Metra all the way to Kenosha, or perhaps a museum trip.

Side note - I still can't get over hearing "Soliciting and gambling are prohibited on CTA vehicles" repeatedly - particularlythat they have to single out gambling as a prohibited act. Would be funny to see someone kicked off the train for breaking that rule...


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 10, 2012)

thully said:


> I decided to take Metra all the way into Ogilvie Transportation Center - I could have gotten off at Ravenswood and walked to the Brown Line, but figured since I'd have to go to the Loop anyway I'd just take Metra all the way in. Got off at OTC, and I must say that train station looks far nicer than Union Station (Great Hall aside) - though it's hard to tell what is Ogilvie and what is Citigroup Center. It seemed far cleaner, and the arrangement of stores kind of reminded me of a mini-Washington Union Station. Too bad Amtrak can't use this station instead of Union Station! From there, I walked to Clinton to catch the Blue Line to California Ave and Revolution Brewing. Probably should have walked to the Washington stop instead, but oh well... Had a few drinks there, and then returned to the hostel via the #74 Fullerton bus (missing a departing bus by literally 2 seconds - ugh!)
> 
> (Granted, I COULD have taken the Blue Line to the Red Line back, but that would be way out of the way compared to a straight shot on the bus - and I'm not opposed to a bus if it's more direct..)
> 
> ...


I witnessed a session of "three card monte" on the Red Line a couple of years ago, complete with shills to drag in the suckers. The guys running the operation were constantly looking around and only rode a station or two before getting off. So, yeah, there's gambling on the CTA.


----------



## thully (Jun 10, 2012)

Slept for quite a while, and got up around 9:30 - basically the tail end of breakfast at the hostel. Snagged a cup of coffee and a bagel, and then I got everything out of the room and checked out at the front desk. Decided I'd go take my bags to Union Station and store them there before doing anything (so I didn't have to make a trip back to the hostel to get them) - as such, I went to the Fullerton CTA station and boarded the Brown Line - taking it to the Quincy stop and walked from there. I will note that the Quincy station is definitely distinctive in its appearance - it seems like they were trying to give it an old-timey look...

Once I got to Union Station, I started to think about catching the earlier train to Michigan (#352) - the thought was in my mind since morning, and I was quite exhausted from yesterday and kind of just wanted to rest the rest of the day. Since I couldn't think of anything I was dying to do (was too hot for all the outside activities I had in mind, and I didn't really want to do museums today - furthermore, the Metra schedules made a Kenosha trip impossible), I decided to just go to the ticket window and have my ticket changed to #352. After doing that, I grabbed some McDonalds for lunch and headed for the gate at which the train was boarding - where a long line had apparently already congregated, despite the train not leaving for another 45 minutes.

I got in line and asked if it was for the Wolverine, to which everyone answered in the affirmative. After waiting through 20-30 min of priority boarding (which felt like a LONG time), we in the "ordinary-people line" finally got to board. Got on the train, and ended up getting a front-row seat in coach again. Train was quite crowded - I noticed several couples frantically trying to find seats together, and the conductor made several announcements about it being a sold-out train (though Amtrak reservations showed seats available even at that point), as well as mentioning that the Sunday #352 to Michigan was their busiest train (I dunno about that - maybe as far as Wolverines are concerned...) After a while, we finally started rolling out of the station - currently, we're stopped just outside of Hammond-Whiting waiting for freight and other Amtrak trains to pass. Noiced the Great Dome sitting in the yard as we pulled out - I wonder where its heading next (hopefully the Wolverine...) Should get to ARB around 6pm - at which point I'll likely have to call a cab home due to lack of transit (AATA's schedule sucks on weekends).

All in all, a decent trip. The Getaway Hostel was nice - really just slept there, but from what I could see the crowd was a bit older than HI Chicago. Allowing alcohol on the premises (which HI Chicago does not) probably is the reason behind that. I'd stay there again - though whether I go there or HI Chicago would depend on availability and what I plan to do (HI Chicago is located right in the Loop, whereas the Getaway is in Lincoln Park). It would have been nicer had the temperature been a bit cooler - in that case, I would have likely gone to the lake today and stayed later at Six Flags.


----------



## thully (Jun 10, 2012)

Update from #352 - ran into a LOT of delays so far. In addition to delays between Chicago and Porter, IN due to waiting for passing freight, we had a delay on the Amtrak Michigan Line due to some issue with the engine. Dunno what the deal was there, but after stopping for 10 min or so we started moving again.

To add to the delays, just after leaving Battle Creek we slowed way down and the conductor made an announcement that due to signal problems on the Norfolk Southern line between Battle Creek and Marshall, MI, we'd have to slow down on that segment of track. Leaving BTL, we were 50 min late - with the additional delay, we will be likely adding at least another 30-40min to that. Annoying, to say the least - I wanted to get back quicker... However, it's not like I haven't seen this kind of delay before - when NS was doing its slow orders, this was basically the average delay!

At this rate, we'll probably be arriving around the same time #355 departs ARB - hopefully we don't have to wait for it to pass us before then! Sure there will be some confused passengers thinking we are #355 - hence the reason for the "NOT CHICAGO" sign mentioned in the original post.

Update: Arrived in ARB around 7:10pm. I did see a lot of passengers that were likely waiting for #355 when I arrived...


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 25, 2012)

from someone who has had lots of Chicago adventures...

LOVED reading about your Chicago adventures!!

:lol:


----------

